# So, I've had my wheels stolen.... (Trek Soho question)



## yesnomaybe (May 16, 2011)

had the wheels on my trek soho 1.0 2008 stolen yesterday

i've decided that it's a lot funnier than it is upsetting

but it's quite annoying because i don't really have a bike available. 

realised that I'd need to spend ~£150 for a new set of road wheels for this ****er, and at the same time realised that I could buy the single speed version of the same bike for the same price.

so. my question is... can I buy a second hand soho s (single speed version), and mod the wheels (add brake discs to the front and back and add the gear cassette) myself?

I just figure that I might as well spend the £150 (bike) + 70 (pads + cassette) and have the option of single speed, rather than £150+ on a new set of wheels only?


----------

